# Eric



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Shawn...Hope you are well. Let me know about your email status when you can. OK Thanks! ~ M*







[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 05-27-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Marilyn, I have a corrupt file in my outlook program. I think I will have to re-install it and I am not looking forward to it.







I have so much on it. However, I have a temp email and will get a hold of you tomorrow for sure.Hope your doing well and talk to you soon. I can recieve on my old email I just can't send out yet.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

OK, thanks, I will send you an email since you can receive...and you can take it from there!! Sorry this happened to you!!







Sending in a sec... ~ M*


----------

